# The Devil’s Rejects 2 (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is an interesting blurb courtesy of our friends at STYD, taken from Rob Zombie's blog.

In a poll posed to fans, Mr. Z. asks what film they would like to see next from him. The choices listed are *The Blob *(please God no), *Tyrannosaurus Rex *(looked like fun), *Werewolf Women of the S.S.* (full length of his *Grindhouse* trailer) or &#8230;

*The Devil's Rejects 2*.

Is this a good idea? Would anyone want to see a sequel to that flick? If so, where would you want to see the plot and (seemingly dead) characters/storyline go?

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15276


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Is he still actually gonna do the Blob?

I love House of 1000 Corpses and Devils Rejects so I would love to see another but they most certainly died. However given the Grindhouse nature of the films it wouldn't be too out of place to bring them back to life.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How could you go wrong with a title like Werewolf Women of the S.S.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I love the House of 1,000 Corpses/Devil's Rejects films!! Funny that you post this question, I just spoke with Bill Moseley on Saturday (Otis B. Driftwood), and asked him the same question, he said he couldn't confirm nor deny this..then he smiled and gave me a wink. I took it as a yes, but so as not to start a rumor, I don't really know. They left the end open enough that after the car and passengers were shot up (or were they), that they could go on from there and possibly drive over cops and get away, shoot 'em all and barely get away, they could go several ways with it. I hope they do though!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Hmmm Devil's 2 with the original rejects would really be a stretch. Maybe a new set of rejects? Dr. Satan was still alive at the end of 1000 Corpses, maybe he creates a new family?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Rob Zombie must be getting really desperate. First, he tries to ape on the success of his first solo disc and now on his best flick. Something tells me the studio execs weren't too pleased with his other "efforts." It's called going back to the well one time too many. How the hell he can justify doing a second part to this film is beyond me.

Maybe Sherri Moon will come riding up on that goddamn white horse as part of Otis Driftwood's "dream sequence," or something along those lines and just as ludicrous.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I think it's probably just because _Halloween II_ bombed so badly with critics and viewers. But with all this talk of dream sequences, I'm intrigued. Has Zombie finally decided to try something interesting and delve beyond ******* and hillbilly cliches? I actually might bite the bullet and rent it- even though I still flat-out refuse to see his first. I just heard the plot and saw a picture of his Michael Myers as a child and knew it was a joke.

As for Zombie, I'm not a fan of his films at all. I was willing to give _House of 1,000 Corpses_ the benefit of the doubt because I like the schlocky B-movie feel to his music videos and his albums. But watching his ******* characters for any longer than 40 minutes is torture.


----------

